# Free Camping in Greece & Corfu?



## wasfitonce

Hi

We are planning a trip to Greece and Corfu next September/October. Can some let me know what is the position as regards "free" camping in those Countries at that time of the year.

Many thanks 

wasfitonce


----------



## peejay

Hi,

According to Greek law and all the tourist/campsite info wildcamping is illegal in Greece.

However, having said that, it is widely practised throughout the country and as long as you are discreet and don't park up too close to any operating campsites you should have no problems, especially outside of the main summer season. You'll be fine in Sept/October.

We've been doing it for many years and never had a problem yet or heard of anyone else having a problem.

See my link below to give you a few ideas.....

Pete


----------



## wasfitonce

*Wild camping Greece*

Peejay

Thank you for all the information, really good hope to use a lot of those stops.

One question, are there any problems with "wild" camping in Corfu?

Paul


----------



## peejay

Paul,

The only time we have hit land at Corfu was when the ferry broke down and we had to swop ships but thats another story :roll: ..

Les, aka Saddletramp visits Corfu alot, might be worth contacting him...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-558229.html#558229

Pete


----------

